# is this a good camera for pens?



## truckerdave (Feb 13, 2010)

Went to Radio Shack and they have an Olympus (cant remember the model number) but it had 12 megapixels and a 5X optical zoom FOR $89.00!
I know less about digital cameras than I do about quantum physics!  Would this be a good camera for taking and postings pics of my pens for a web site or is it just one of those "this is what I did last summer" kind of camera?


----------



## mredburn (Feb 13, 2010)

THe nice thing about a large megapixle camera is you can take a high resolution photo and then crop it down to the pen and still have a decent photo to post. Depending on how serious you are about the photos you take and how involved in WHite balance, EV settings, RAW, TIff, Photo tent. ETC it should do a good basic job.


----------



## Nate Davey (Feb 13, 2010)

I use an Olympus, although it is an older one.  You may want to see if it has a Macro function.  Mine does not, so I have to load it into my underwater housing with strobe to take close up pictures.  With photos that large you will have to resize them to make them small enough to load on the sites.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 14, 2010)

With that kind of MP and zoom with such a low price, it is hard to go wront. As Nate said, look to see if it has a macro (close up) setting. Very important. Most digi cams, even at low end do have such a setting these days. Go back, get model number then look it up on Digital Photography Reiview, better known as DPR and read the review for more information.
BTW, whatever camera you get, using a tripod will improve your pictures a thousand percent.


----------



## truckerdave (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for all your responses!  I really appreciate everyone's help!


----------

